# Hibernating for first time



## jaredpotts (Jan 15, 2011)

My desert tortoise Bill has been in hibernation since early december. He was nice and fat and drank just before he went into his box (shoe box with shredded paper inside of another box with shredded paper. I have a thermometer and keep the box between 35 and 60 degrees as best as possible (using an ice pack when it gets hot here in so cal). my question is how long I should keep him in and if it seems as if i'm doing things right so far. He's in the garage and i've checked a couple of times to make sure he is alive and hasn't peed the box. any tips or help would be much appreciated.

thanks,
Jared


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 15, 2011)

If the temperature in the garage is fluctuating that much, maybe the box would be better kept in a closet with the door shut. The temp shouldn't get below 40 or above 50.

When they wake up in the spring, they'll start scratching and digging and you'll hear them.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 15, 2011)

Before I hibernate mine I record their weight and figure out how much a 5% weight loss would be. Then I pull mine out every two weeks or so, offer them water, and weigh them. If they lose more than 5% I get them up. I'm a little paranoid, but I'm in So Cal too (actually I'm right near you!) and it's hard to maintain a cold temperature, so I'm extra careful.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 16, 2011)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> Before I hibernate mine I record their weight and figure out how much a 5% weight loss would be. Then I pull mine out every two weeks or so, offer them water, and weigh them. If they lose more than 5% I get them up. I'm a little paranoid, but I'm in So Cal too (actually I'm right near you!) and it's hard to maintain a cold temperature, so I'm extra careful.




So it ok to give them water when weigh checking them? I thought it was a quick check and put them back so they are not disturbed, I have not Hibernated Shelby yet as Shelby is not old enough and i am making sure i learn everything i need to learn before Shelby gets to that age


----------



## Shelly (Jan 16, 2011)

Take him out the first nice, warm week in March.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, I let mine wake up a little, then offer them water (running a hose on the ground.) They often drink but not always. Then I let them dry thoroughly and put them back. I've been doing it this way for many years and have never had a problem.


----------



## sjp502 (Feb 17, 2011)

I learned that checking on the tortoise is must but offering them water or soaking them needed too? Just got them and they are hibernating so wanted to make sure.
Thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi sjp 502:

Welcome to the forum!! May we know your name and where you are?

I don't soak my hibernating tortoises. Some people do, some people don't. Its up to you.


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2011)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> Yes, I let mine wake up a little, then offer them water (running a hose on the ground.) They often drink but not always. Then I let them dry thoroughly and put them back. I've been doing it this way for many years and have never had a problem.



Interesting technique Kimber. I've never done it that way either, but it seems logical. Lately I've been hibernating my stuff in enclosures with a shallow water dish and they definitely use it.


----------

